

Aerial panorama of Ukraine's anti-government mass rally - hidden-markov
http://www.airpano.ru/files/Ukraine-EuroMaidan/2-2

======
skryshtafovych
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=skryshtafovych](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=skryshtafovych)

